# Name assistance requested!



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

So I'm at a loss at the moment. At a loss for a good name! You see, next month on the 15th I get to add a fur baby to my family! A black and white miniature parti poodle, a little boy! I am super excited about this and really can't wait to be able to take him home.

But I'm having issues with deciding on a name. Westley (the character from The Princess Bride!) was in the running for awhile. A favorite book character, Two-Bit, was also considered.

But just tonight the person I'm getting the puppy from sent me new photos of my new baby and those names don't seem to click with him.

So now I turn to my friends here on bettafish.com for some creative name help. Just please....no suggestions of Oreo! Lol 

Or Megatron, as my boyfriend seems to think he should be called. -_-

Here is one of the photos just sent to me! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lmao, I lol'ed at Megatron XD That's wonderful, I'm sorry! :lol: :rofl:

Do you have any themes you want to stick with? If you give me a few themes or categories I can come up with an entire list for you!  I'm good for that kind of stuff haha


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

No, not really looking for any theme...just a good name that seems to fit that little boy! :-D 

It's ok to have LOL'd...I did too, until I smacked him on the arm and said 'NO!' when I realized he was serious. Lol


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, a few other names that were considered before the newest pictures.
Faust. Darcy. Beau. Beale. Khollie. Armani. Maverick. Basil. Sodapop.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's sooooooooooo cute!! I'd go with Toto or Spike


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol

Hmmm, I guess I'll just start throwing out names then that might fit: Popcorn, Sunny, Blaze, Crackle, Frost, Thor (lol), Toro, Daken, Spyke, Padfoot, Karima, Sunder, Gambit, Hyperion, Feron....any yeah that's all I can come up with odd names. Not sure if you want a simple name or not  I can add more later.

EDIT: Oooh I really Maverick!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

How about Pips or Domino?

He's so cute!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo. Look, I cropped and rotated it! I had to.







Lol. I think it would be the perfect name but your decision! I am no help whatsoever when it comes to naming thing. Sorry.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Poor Russell was "Little Man" or (only from my husband) "Shihtee" for three months! Then one day "Russell" just hit me. I've decided what fits as a puppy doesn't always fit an adult. So, take your time. Although he does look like he'll be a "Franklin" when he's grown. ;-)

I love and have had many poodles. Never had a parti but always wanted one. The minis are so easy to train and so quick! You'll have tons and tons of fun; especially if you decide to try Agility. Ever need any help, PM me; I'm a retired dog trainer who specialized in puppies.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

If this is how bad I am about naming a dog...I am so glad I don't ever plan on having kids. Naming a child would be a nightmare. This is a nightmare. Lol! 

Thanks for the suggestions, all! Goving me things I've not considered, which is what I'm looking for. Getting tired of poring through name books and whatnot ( I miiiiiiight be abut nuts. Did I forget to mention? ) 

@MattsBettas: Gah! Noooo! I already know/ have known about a dozen black and white dogs named Oreo. Lol It kills me to know that with his markings it fits perfect, too. Lol
@Russel: I might take you up on pumping you for help when the time comes.  Agility is actually something I've been considering. Haven't really looked not it yet but I may start. Thank you!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I usually get a list of names, work with the dog for a day & see which fits. I've got 3 terriers, Kazmeras, Gustavus & Isabella, you probably don't want any of my name suggestions. They always end up with nicknames or shortened versions, Kaz Gus & Izzy go by Skinny Stubby & Pudge much of the time.

Looks like a Stanislaw to me, Stan is a good dog name.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh! New name suggestion, and though it's sort of morbid, I have large leanings to it (being a fan of musicals!).

Sweeney.










That little white shock of hair on the forehead seems familiar! xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

How completely adorable your new puppy is, must be so exciting for you ! As for picking a name I always ask my family and friends for ideas and then pick one that suits the animal the best. Alright now I have to admit when I adopted my Corgi-Shepard mix from my local shelter a few years ago I wanted to name him , wait for it...
Gorgotron after a character on Aqua Teen Hunger Force...lol but my kids would not let me so I settled on Barkley cause he is very vocal, not so much barking but he howls whenever he wants something and will keep howling till he gets it...lol 

Have fun picking out a name and be sure and let us know what you choose !


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

How about.... Optimus? -giggles and ducks-

he's such a cutie! -squee-
Normally, I'm really good with names. I can't think of anything off the top of my head. If I can think of something, I'll post them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a client who named her Shih Tzu "Arfer."


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

He totally looks like an "Oreo"....lol....but I know you don't like that one....I also like Domino, as someone else suggested. How about "Harlequin" or "Harley" for short.....Harlequins are jesters who wear black and white....


----------

